# Amplificador Portatil



## Nvalle7 (Nov 29, 2013)

hola amigos del foro, bueno quiero contruir un amplificador portatil con el CI tda 7053 q*ue* en su hoja de datos dice tener una ganacia pre-establecida de 39dB y quisiera saber si se puede aumentar la ganancia del circuito amplificador y con que configuracion, adjunto el circuito para q*ue* lo vean












 ...


----------



## solaris8 (Nov 29, 2013)

tal vez aumentando un poco la tension, que debe andar por los 6 volts, pero tambien debe subir la distorsion o la temperatura de trabajo, teniendo en cuenta que dices que debe ser portatil no se si sera un problema, te dejo el pdf del 2822 va de 1.8 a 12 volts, con 3 funciona bien

http://www.unisonic.com.tw/datasheet/TDA2822.pdf


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 30, 2013)

Tal ves te convenga pasar por aquí como para tener un panorama mas amplio:

*Amplificadores Modestos *


----------



## Nvalle7 (Dic 4, 2013)

mmmm pues mira solaris8 tengo pensado alimentarlo con una bateria de 9v (de esas rectangulares), ademas tengo otra duda para que sirven los capacitores que estan a la entrada de alimentacion???


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 4, 2013)

C1 y C2 son para estabilizar el circuito


----------



## Nvalle7 (Dic 23, 2013)

hola me perdi un rato del foro ya que andaba en una region en donde accesar a internet es como entrar al cielo, pero bueno, me anime a comprar los componentes del circuito y lo arme en una protoboard y suena horrible ademas de que se escucha muy bajito el volumen, tengo una duda: para que sirven las resistencias y si quiero añadirle control de volumen, que tendria que hacer???
  voy a subir unas fotos para quemiren como lo monte en la proto:


----------



## Nvalle7 (Ene 4, 2014)

disculpen la molestia a todos (moderadores pueden dar el tema por cerrado ) en realidad el problema es que la configuracion era para el TDA7053 y el que me vendieron es un TDA7053A este tiene la configuracion un poco diferente ya que posee control de volumen por DC entre las patas 2 y 8 las cuales no se utilizan en el TDA7053


----------

